# Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!



## Pitcher (15. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich will mir einen Schlammsauger selber bauen,
daß kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein..oder?
Handwerklich (denke ich) habe ich schon was drauf.

Teichgröße im Ǿ: 	10,00 x 3,00 Ǿ x 1,00 Ǿ m 
Bachlauf: 		         6,00 x 1,00 m 
			         Bachlauf = 4 Becken a. 150 bis 250L

Hierfür hatte ich letztes Jahr schon einen Nass-Trocken Sauger (2500Watt)
in eine 120L Tonne umgebaut, so dass ich unseren Bachlauf, (welcher als natürliche Filterquelle dient) aussaugen kann.
Das Problem war nur, daß dieser mir auch in kürzester Zeit die Becken leer saugte.
(Nass-Trocken Sauger haben bekanntlich keinen Wasserablauf)
Sprich: Sand, Kies, Steine und das ganze Wasser.
Dieses Problem war nun für den Bachlauf noch ertragbar...aber 
für den ganzen Teich nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die Koi´s, Goldfische und Babyfische sowie Herbstlauf, Blütenpollen und etc. 
das ganze ist einfach zu viel für unseren Teich.
Zwar kann ich noch bis zu 0,80 m sehen aber der Sommer kommt erst noch.

Daher würde ich gerne diesen Nass-Trocken Sauger 
in einen richtigen Schlammsauger umbauen!
Im Internet finde ich aber überhaupt keine Bauanleitung für solch einen Fall!
Ich drehe noch fast durch 
Einen Schlammsauger einfach kaufen…daß entspricht nicht meinen Prinzipien wenn doch fast alles da ist.
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und eine schematische Bauanleitung oder soetwas zusenden?  :beten

Vielen Dank schon mal und sonnige Grüße
aus Wertheim am Main


----------



## Blue2002 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo,

zwar kein Nass-Trocken-Sauger Umbau, aber vielleicht dennoch  interessant?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32147


----------



## Nzz (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Pitcher 

Ich bin gerade beruflich am Teichsaugen  Wir haben hier eine  Taifun, der ist jedoch gekauft und nicht selber gebaut. Dann haben wir einen selbstgebauten aus einer SpeckBadu 20 und einem Vorfilter. Das ganze wird dann durch einen 300mM dünnen Siebfilter gepumpt. Momentan testen wir gerade ein Vorfilterfass bevor das Wasser in die Pumpe kommt, das mit einer Japanmatte bestückt ist. Ich kann gerne nach dem Mittag pder am Abend noch Bilder einfügen..

Jedoch muss der Saugschlauch immer im Wasser sein, er schafft die Luft zwar selber raus jedoch nicht zu viel..



Beste Grüsse Nick

Ps: Vom Handy geschrieben


----------



## Pitcher (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo
@Blue2002
vielen Dank aber das ist wirklich nicht dies was ich suche. 

Hallo 
@Nzz:
Ich bin für jegliche Information dankbar.
LG Pitcher


----------



## Nzz (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Pitcher

Hier die versprochenen Bilder  . 

Dieser Sauger ist perfekt für Biofilm, Algen usw. Nur kompletten Dreck, wie richtiger Schlamm, ohne Wasser schafft er nicht.

Über den Saugschlauch in das Vorfilterfass, welches unbedingt verstärkt sein muss, sonst zieht es sich zusammen und kann "explodieren". Danach mit einem Zwischenstück zum Vorfilter, dann zur Pumpe. Weiter mit einem Feuerwehrschlauch zum Siebfilter, dann wieder in den Teich. Auf dem Bild leite ich das Wasser in den Klärbereich.

Ich bin morgen nochmal bei der Kundin und werde sie fragen ob ich die Bilder online stellen darf vom Ergebnis . Das mache ich ohne Einverständnis nicht . 


Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Pitcher (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Nick,
sehr gute Bilder. Vielen Dank.
Doch fehlt mir noch irgendwie das technische Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## Pitcher (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Schau Dir mal bitte meine kleine Zeichnung an.:shock
Hierbei fehlen mir einfach noch einige Details


----------



## Pitcher (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Bei dieser Variante entsteht kein Unterdruck in der Tonne sondern ein Überdruck.
Dennoch bleiben die Fragen: 
Wie setze ich hierbei die Filtermedien ein 
und wie ordne ich die Schläuche an?


----------



## lollo (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, willst du eine Klarwasserpumpe benutzen.

Diese ist aber nicht zum Schlamm saugen geeignet, und du wirst sie mit dem Schlamm und Co. wohl dann schnell schrotten.


----------



## Pitcher (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

....mmh da hast du auch wieder recht. 
Ich könnte aber auch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe anschließen.
Da sehe ich nicht das Problem.
Habe beides Vorrätig. 
---------------------------------------
Was passiert aber wenn ich aus versehen ein paar Babyfische hineinbekomme? (Autsch) "Fischmehl"
Dies alles ist nicht so einfach.
Man findet aber auch keine technischen Zeichnungen über solche Aufbauten.


----------



## Nzz (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Lollo

Klar geht das mit einer Klarwasserpumpe, man muss den Schmutz einfach vorher schon rausfiltern.

@Pitcher

Frage 1 : Wir stellen die Japanmatte einfach hinein. Haben immer etwa 10 STk. dabei, damit wir sie auf der Baustelle nicht auswaschen müssen.

Wen die MAtten komplett mit Dreck voll sind kann es dazu kommen, das sie angesaugt werden.


Frage 2 :

Eine Tankdurchführung und dann im Inneren ein 90 Grad Winkel nach unten und noch 10 cm Rohr, welches angespitzt ist. 

Ich werde morgen früh, wenn ich Zeit habe, das Fass nochmals fotografieren, wie es leer usw. aussieht und die Bilder am Abend reinstellen  . 

Beste Grüsse

Nick

PS: Vom Handy geschrieben.


----------



## lollo (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*



Nzz schrieb:


> Klar geht das mit einer Klarwasserpumpe, man muss den Schmutz einfach vorher schon rausfiltern.



Hallo Nick,

sicherlich kann man das einige wenige Male machen bis die Pumpe geschrottet ist. 
Die Pumpe ist nun mal von der Bauart her als Klarwasserpumpe ausgelegt, und läßt auch meistens eine maximale Korngröße von 0,5 mm durch, ohne Schaden zu nehmen, mehr aber auch nicht.

Es soll auch Autofahrer geben, die die Autobahn in falscher Fahrtrichtung befahren, und meinen sie sind richtig.


----------



## Pitcher (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Nick,

vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung und Hilfe.
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder.

*Welche Variante soll ich nun bauen*:
1.) *Erst Pumpe und dann Filter (Überdruck im Filter)*
_  (Diese Variante erscheint mir Sympatischer)_

2.) *Erst Filter und dann Pumpe (Unterdruck im Filter)*
_ (Gefahr das die Tonne zusammen gezogen wird, sprich Vakuum entsteht)_

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe zwei verschiedende Pumpen vorrätig.
A.) Klarwasserpumpe         (1.600 Watt)
B.) Schmutzwasserpumpe  (2.000 Watt)

Die *Kraftregulierung *wollte ich evtl. über einen einfachen 
*Dimmer* _(Lichtdimmer Wohnraum)_ regeln. _(max.2.000 Watt)_ 
Diesen habe ich ebenso vorrätig.

Hallo Lollo,
danke Dir ebenso für deinen Tipp. 
Wie bereits schon erwähnt habe ich ja beide Varianten vorrätig
und beide Varianten sind möglich.
Nur eben....welche ist die bessere?


Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellung.

Herzliche Grüße
Pitcher


----------



## lollo (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*



Pitcher schrieb:


> Die *Kraftregulierung *wollte ich evtl. über einen einfachen
> *Dimmer* _(Lichtdimmer Wohnraum)_ regeln. _(max.2.000 Watt)_



Hallo Pitcher,

der sollte aber auch für induktive Widerstände ausgelegt sein.  Du schreibst da Lichtdimmer, dieser ist nur für ohmsche Widerstände (Beleuchtung verwendbar). Ferner hängt es auch vom Motor ab, ob dieser überhaupt mit einem richtigen Drehzahlregler zu regeln ist.



> Nur eben....welche ist die bessere?


Ein richtiger Teichsauger, da wird weder was geschreddert, noch durch einen Impeller gedreht, und das Wasser landet in der Botanik, somit bekommt der Teich wieder Frischwasser.

Alles andere ist nur umständlich, zu aufwändig und hat viele Nachteile.


----------



## Pitcher (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Lollo,

zu 





> der sollte aber auch für induktive Widerstände ausgelegt sein.


...kann ich nur sagen. Danke ich werde darauf achten. 

zu 





> Ein richtiger Teichsauger, da wird weder was geschreddert,
> noch durch einen Impeller gedreht, und das Wasser landet in der Botanik,
> somit bekommt der Teich wieder Frischwasser.


sage ich...falsche Antwort (die keiner hören möchte) denn ich wollte mir ja einen Teichschlammsauger ja bekanntlich selber bauen. 
Jedoch keinen der Frischwasser einspritzt.
Aber ich bekomme ja keinerlei Informationen dazu.

Deshalb wäre ich immer noch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand den Aufbau eines Teichschlammsauger als technische Zeichnung darstellen könnte.
Es muß doch möglich sein solch einen selber zu bauen.

Herzliche Grüße 
Pitcher


----------



## lollo (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*



Pitcher schrieb:


> Jedoch keinen der Frischwasser einspritzt.



Hallo Pitcher,

das hab ich auch nicht geschrieben das der Sauger das macht. Das mußt du nach dem Saugen mit einem Schlauch schon nachfüllen, und hast somit einen Teilwasserwechsel dabei. 



> Aber ich bekomme ja keinerlei Informationen dazu.



hast du schon mal die Suchfunktion hier benutzt, da kommen jede Menge Thread zum Selbstbau eines Saugers. Hier ein Beispiel


----------



## Nzz (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hier die Bilder : 

Lollo, ich will hier keine Diskussionen starten. Diese Filter werden 5 Monate am Stück benutzt um Schwimmteiche und Gartenteiche zu putzen . Sollte also funktionieren 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Pitcher (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger selber bauen - Hilfe !!!*

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Tipps und die Bilder.

Ich habe mir nun noch eine weitere Möglichkeit skizziert.

So sollte es (denke ich mal) funktionieren.

Herzliche Grüße
Pitcher


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Juni 2016)

und wie ist das Ergebniß?


----------



## center (6. Juni 2016)

ich finde diese Sache hier gaaaanz interessant:
http://www.poolpowershop.de/pool/po...chluss/poolsauger-mit-tauchpumpe-ocean-wizard

Die Pume (ca. 50€) hab ich. Da ich auch ein Pool habe, hab ich die Bürste auch schon.
Von der Pumpe kann ich unten den Fuß auch abschrauben.
Was mir nur noch fehlt ist dieser Verringerung vom Pumpenanschluss auf Bürstenanschluss.

Ich glaub billiger gehst kaum und kraftvoll sollte es auch sein.


----------



## Sternie (7. Juni 2016)

So was ist für einen Pool wahrscheinlich gut geeignet, aber für einen Teich wohl weniger.

Zum einen werden die Tiere, die zwangsläufig mit angesaugt werden, wahrscheinlich zum größten Teil geschreddert. Außerdem wäre bei dem Teil meine Befürchtung, daß Algen oder lange, zähe Pflanzenteile, die mit angesaugt werden, evtl. ziemlich schnell die Pumpe blockieren dürften. Schmutzwasserpumpen schaffen zwar schon ziemliche Brocken, aber eben auch nicht alles. Und wenn sich da was um das Pumpenrad wickelt und es blockiert, dann viel Vergnügen beim saubermachen.

Zu guter letzt dürfte die Bürste für einen Schwimmteich im Schwimmbereich vielleicht brauchbar sein, aber wahrscheinlich eher weniger für einen normalen Gartenteich. Du willst ja schließlich keinen glatten Folien- oder Fliesengrund sauber kriegen


----------

